# cycle length only 23 days and progesterone only 9.4



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Im not sure where to post this so mods..could you move this if neccessary   

Im 37 and have decided to go for a second (1st was an IUI baby). I had my FSH done on day 1 of my cycle and that was within normal ranges. Ive now had my Progesterone done on day 21 and it has come back as 9.4. My period length has been shortening for a while and now my cycle length seems to have shifted from 25 days down to 23 for the last two months. I only had my day 21 bloods done on Monday and here we are on Wednesday and this is my 1st full day of bleeding!

Any one got any idea whats going on? I have an appointment at the Womens tomorrow so will be talking to them about it but just wanted any insights.

Thanks so much,

Kerry


----------

